# [DragonFly] newbie how to mount usb



## wokko (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys just install the lastest Dragonflybsd and finding it hard to mount my usb flashdrive
im new to bsd,it has got me stump 
i run sabayon on my laptop and have a pc i muckaround with install other os of linux but i thought i would give bsd a go and see what it can do 
i got it installed fine with a usb flashdrive but i want to set up my usb broadband modem 
i have been searchung all day for that and finally downloaded usb-modeswitch to switch the usb modem other but i cant seem to mount the usb that i have the usb-modeswitch on so that i can install it .
could someone help 
cheers 
david


----------



## graudeejs (May 8, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/mount-unmount.html

depends on your filesystem and partitions

```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 mnt
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 mnt
```

well something like that
mount(8)

if you want to do this as user you have to
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html

as usually everything in handbook


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 8, 2010)

@wokko: 





> DragonFly BSD was forked from FreeBSD 4.8 in June of 2003, by Matthew Dillon.



We're at FreeBSD 8.0, and almost seven years after the fork. Maybe you should try DragonflyBSD forums or mailing lists?


----------



## graudeejs (May 8, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> @wokko:
> 
> We're at FreeBSD 8.0, and almost seven years after the fork. Maybe you should try DragonflyBSD forums or mailing lists?



wupppseee, I missed that part


----------



## wokko (May 10, 2010)

*(SOLVED) newbie how to mount usb*

thanks guys tried what you have said with no success but figured out that instead of msdosfs i should put msdos and then it mounts.
once again thanks


----------

